# TP Link TL-WA860RE Wireless Range Extender (Repeater) review



## itsakjt (Sep 15, 2015)

*1. Introduction
*

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing fine. Today I will be reviewing a TP Link Wireless Range Extender carrying the model number TL-WA860RE. I am using the device for quite sometime now.
The WiFi transmission speed is 300 Mbps which is pretty good for home or in a standard office environment. It has a Ethernet port too for easy connectivity. Let's unpack it and check what's inside.

*2. Unboxing and packaging, close ups, technical details:
*

Packaging was very good. The box was wrapped up in a polythene layer. 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/569/20814735084_98297a85de_o.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5670/20816354863_ba8fbd8251_o.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5754/21250530279_2c3b02cfb1_o.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5671/21437421645_4b6ed8a2f4_o.jpg

Open the box and you get to see the Range Extender staring right at you. 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/603/21426487482_a8c806e571_o.jpg

The rear side of the device contains a label with important information and certification marks. The default access URL, user name and password are also provided. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5746/21250524749_e794ed7931_o.jpg

The device requires an input voltage of AC 100-240V with a maximum outlet current rating of 15.1A. Please note, the device itself is rated at 0.1A.
The plug fits easily on any standard wall outlet. 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/713/21437405035_a21613e8b6_o.jpg

Other accessories:

*farm1.staticflickr.com/673/21445886541_42e5875681_o.jpg

Inside the box, you will find a CAT 5 Ethernet cable which is of excellent quality, a resource CD and documents for installation guide, GNU licensing and technical support.

The repeater features two antennas and looks good too. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5719/21250508449_247c558e85_o.jpg

So, I connected it to my spike guard with the LAN cable connected to the PC and it took approx 3 minutes to set up the device. Kudos to TP Link for such an easy wizard and interface. While in operation, there are three indicators that indicate connectivity status. The right side of the device features a on/off button, a lock button and a smaller sized reset button. 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/641/21437399345_2b283ff067_o.jpg

*farm1.staticflickr.com/634/21249361070_bda93b1da9_o.png

Coming to the coverage of the product, the device performed quite well. I had no issues with signal strength on my ASUS ZenFone 4 A400CG or on my sister's Lenovo Z50-70 laptop. Both devices connected to the WiFi signal seamlessly and the signal was absolutely stable for the time I used it. 
The build quality of the product is very good and it looks premium also. 
The only thing that disappointed me is the Ethernet link speed which is 100 Mbps and not 1 Gbps. Not much of an issue provided the internet connection itself is not that fast at least in this country but that is something that leaves a lot to be desired.

*3. Conclusion and verdict:
*

The device retails here for around 2500 INR. For that price, it is a very good buy. 

Pros: 

1. Occupies very small space
2. Easy to set up
3. Premium looks
4. Wireless range is very good

Cons:

1. Ethernet connectivity speed could have been 1 Gbps.

Verdict: 

For home/office users, having a large area in which their routers are incapable of providing proper coverage, this device is the solution to your WiFi coverage issues. If you are one of them, consider this as your purchase. 

Last but not the least, I wish to express my thanks to TP Link India for providing me the sample.
To all the readers, this is my first review of a networking product. And as always, your suggestions and feedback are warmly welcome. Do not hesitate to ask any questions.

About me: A computer science engineer with a passion to research on computer hardware technology and getting the most at a price.


----------



## satinder (Sep 17, 2015)

Good Review !


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks.  Feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------

